# Fuente para Lamparas de xenon HID



## adrian_escolar (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola: queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar a diseñar una fuente para alimentar una lampara de xenon de las que se colocan en los coches.
Mis conocimientos de electronica son basicos.
Se que estas lamparas tienen una potencia de 35w y necesitan algo de 5Kv para el encendido, la alimentacion de la fuente es de 8v a 16v, y me dijeron que trabajan con corriente continua.
Por el sonido que emite la fuente, debe ser una especie de inversor de no muy alta frecuencia, yo calculo que deben ser de 200Hz a 500Hz, no mucho mas.

¿Podria servir un oscilador conectado a una bobina de encendido, con un puente de diodos, y un capacitor?

Cualquier información que consiga la ire subiendo.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

La página esta barbara.


----------



## Randy (Abr 17, 2008)

que tal----


no se si te sirva, esto es para lamparas de neon, 

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/neon.htm








saludos


----------



## adrian_escolar (Abr 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias, pero no me sirve ya que las lamparas e xenon no son fluorecentes.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 22, 2008)

fijate si te sirve, Ojo que vienen distinto V para las lamparas

Resistors (1W)
620 blue red brown ............... R1.......................................1
1M brown black green.......... R2.......................................1
Capacitors
0.47 474/630V polyester........C2 .......................................1
0.1 104/400V polyester.......... C2 alternative....................1
1uF 50V electrolytic ..............C1.......................................1
33uF 350V electrolytic .......... C3.......................................1
Semiconductors
1N4007 .................................... D1,2....................................2
H1061 transistor, NPN .......... Q1.......................................1
K1300E70 sidac...................... Q2.......................................1
Miscellaneous
Potentiometer, 1M................. P1........................................1
Transformer EE19..................T1.......................................1
Trigger coil .............................T2.......................................1
Fuse holder ............................ FS1 .....................................1
Fuse, 1amp .........................................................................1
Xenon U-flashtube, U106 .................................................1
PCB, K163............................................................................1


----------



## adrian_escolar (Abr 22, 2008)

Muchas gracias, pero lo que busco no es para un flash sino para las lamparas de iluminacion que se estan usando ahora, que tambien son de xenon.
Disculpenme si no me exprese bien.
De todas formas voy a armar este circuito para las luces traseras.¿Tenes mas información del transformador?

Aca encontre una foto de una de estas fuentes con sus especificaciones
http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1003987cf0.jpg
http://landone.manufacturer.globals...04524/pdtl/Ballast/1003993064/12V-Ballast.htm


----------



## capitanp (Abr 22, 2008)

fijate aca este circuito


http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/texasinstruments/ucc2305.pdf


----------



## adrian_escolar (Abr 22, 2008)

Gracias Capitanp, este integrado parece que esta diseñado exclusivamente para esto.
El circuito de muestra parece ser bastante complejo para mis conocimientos.
¿Podrias ayudarme?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 22, 2008)

estas al horno, ese es el circuito mas simple que se puede implementar


----------



## adrian_escolar (Abr 23, 2008)

Ok, primero voy a hacer traducir el datasheet porque no entiendo ni la mitad.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 23, 2008)

¿250 USD te sale comprar la "caja negra" que viene con las lámparas de HID?


----------



## adrian_escolar (Abr 23, 2008)

Asi Parece, y la verdad es que tuve una de esas en la mano y parecen de juguete, no pesan nada, y por lo que estoy averiguando no son tan dificiles de hacer.
Pasa que cuando ves el datasheet del integrado te asusta un poco


----------



## JAMAIKOL (May 8, 2009)

adrian_escolar , Me gustaria saber si pudiste traducir ese data, y ademas si es facil la aplicacion.


----------



## ejtagle (May 9, 2009)

Te paso un circuito que supuestamente es para lo que necesitás... http://members.tripod.com/~wvsp/light1.html .Mucha suerte!


----------



## Zodic (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola amigos.

Espero no haya un tema parecido referente a este circuito, ya que busqué en el foro y no encontré.

No tengo mucha experiencia en el tema de las fuentes conmutadas. He leído varias cosas en el foro y libros, haciendome una idea más completa actualmente. De antemano agradezco la valiosa información que día a día ustedes prestan.

El asunto es que necesitaba saber si era factible la construcción de una fuente de alimentación para una lámpara de xenón de 300 a 350W. Buscando por la red encontré un circuito propuesto por el fabricante de un tipo de estas lámapras (circuito se muestra en el dato adjunto). Con mi poca experiencia comencé a analizar el circuito para posteriormente simularlo (ya que no podía llegar y construirlo sin saber de que trata). He logrado entender en lineas generales el funcionamiento del circuito, pero a la hora de simularlo no entrega el valor del voltaje correcto (como máximo muestra 100VDC de salida). Por más que analizo el circuito no logro encontrar el motivo de este error. Les adjunto el circuito para ver si alguien a trabajado con este circuito o por si por favor puede ayudarme.

Un abrazo a todos.

Gracias y cuidense.

Pd: el circuito posee una etapa de alto voltaje para ignición, la cual no me es relevante por el momento. Me interesa saber la etapa previa a la ignición, es decir, los 160VDC de salida.


----------



## wacalo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola: A primera vista veo en el circuito que tienes en corto drenador y fuente del Mosfet Q7.


----------



## befani (Oct 25, 2011)

El siguiente esquema solo genera 2000 volts (pocos para encender adecuadamente una lampara de las que usan los autos ) pero con un poco de ingenio  y  paciencia podrás elevar la tensión hasta el valor deseado  (tendrás que aumentar las vueltas del secundario, aumentar proporcionalmente el valor en la cadena de las r de 10 megas etc.)http://www.electrowork.com.ar/ElectroTiger/Fuente%20alto%20voltage.htm

Yo al circuito lo construí hace un tiempo atrás y funciona tal cual está descrito , lo utilicé para probar las lamparitas back-light de los monitores lcd  y las enciende  bien , no presenta grandes problemas , pero estas consumen y se alimentan con tensiones y corrientes menores que las de los autos . 

Espero te sea útil , tene en cuenta que una lampara de xenón sobre-alimentada se vuelve inestable al punto de explotar y desparramar astillas de vidrio a muy alta velocidad y temperatura.


----------

